# MELAFIX



## 311 (Jul 17, 2004)

i just bought melafix for my fish.
and under the directions it says
remove activated carbon from filter if possible..

whats is the activated carbon?

and can someone tell me what is a powerhead??


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

activated carbon looks like black little pellets,the reason being is the activated carbon will soak in the melafix.

also a powerhead creates current to resemble the flowing waters in which the piranhas came from

ps:i think this belongs in the chemistry forum

kevin


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

you dont have to remove i just used this on my ps and use it all the time at work

but its up to you really


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

what does it do? the melafix?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

You actually dont even need the carbon in your filter unless you are trying to remove tannin's, med, etc.. If you are going to use it i would definantly take out the carbon unless it is already old and saturated.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

remove the black carbon from your filter when you medi the tank


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Drewzie said:


> what does it do? the melafix?


 Melafix is an all natural medicine that helps heal fish faster, as well as cure fungus (i think, but cant remember) and some other diseases.

It's actually a pretty good product, I like to use it.


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

You don't really need to take out your carbon, the meds will just be slightly less effective (unless the carbon is brand new, in which case I would take it out)

P.S.- Melafix rocks


----------

